# FDA - THC Warning



## Hooked (8/10/19)

https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consu...ng-tetrahydrocannabinol-thc-containing-vaping
4 Oct. 2019

FDA strengthens warning to public to stop using THC-containing vaping products and any vaping products obtained off the street.

*Audience:*

Consumers and family members of consumers who use vaping products containing tetrahydrocannabinol (or THC), a psychoactive component of the marijuana plant.
Consumers who have used vaping products of any kind obtained off the street or from unknown sources.
Consumers experiencing symptoms such as cough, shortness of breath or chest pain after using vaping products.
Health care professionals treating patients who use vaping products.
*Problem and Scope:*
A majority of the samples tested by the states or by the FDA related to this investigation have been identified as vaping products containing THC. Through this investigation, we have also found most of the patients impacted by these illnesses reported using THC-containing products, suggesting THC vaping products play a role in the outbreak.

*Recommendations for the Public:*

Do not use vaping products that contain THC.
Do not use vaping products—particularly those containing THC—obtained off the street or from other illicit or social sources.
Do not modify or add any substances, such as THC or other oils, to vaping products, including those purchased through retail establishments.
No vaping product has been approved by the FDA for therapeutic uses or authorized for marketing by the FDA. The agency recommends contacting your health care provider for more information about the use of THC to treat medical conditions.
No youth or pregnant women should be using any vaping product, regardless of the substance. Adults who do not currently use tobacco products should not start using these products. If you are an adult who uses e-cigarettes instead of cigarette smoking, do not return to smoking cigarettes.
If you choose to use these products, monitor yourself for symptoms (e.g., cough, shortness of breath, chest pain) and promptly seek medical attention if you have concerns about your health. If you are concerned about your health after using a vaping product, contact your health care provider, or you can also call your local poison control center at 1-800-222-1222. Health care providers also can contact their local poison control center.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (8/10/19)

This is excellent! They're moving away from legitimate products and the action of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (8/10/19)

Hooked said:


> This is excellent! They're moving away from legitimate products and the action of vaping.


Agreed, but how much unnecessary damage has that initial knee-jerk response caused?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## zadiac (8/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> Agreed, but how much unnecessary damage has that initial knee-jerk response caused?



A lot. The uninformed has been swayed already by that. We basically have to start over convincing people that vaping is safer. The majority of people unfortunately still believe everything they see or hear on main stream media. That's just the way it is.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (8/10/19)

@zadiac

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (8/10/19)

CJB85 said:


> Agreed, but how much unnecessary damage has that initial knee-jerk response caused?


I was stopped by a French woman smoking a cigarette and my friend and I received a 20 minute lecture on how vape is killing people in the states. She wouldn't listen to a word we had to say so 5 minutes in we gave up and nodded until she left. I've been told by 4 people in the last month that vaping is killing people.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/10/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I was stopped by a French woman smoking a cigarette and my friend and I received a 20 minute lecture on how vape is killing people in the states. She wouldn't listen to a word we had to say so 5 minutes in we gave up and nodded until she left. I've been told by 4 people in the last month that vaping is killing people.


Next time tell them straight away that they are 100% right and you totally agree but you’re struggling to quit vaping. Then ask them whether they recommend smoking cancer sticks as a method of quitting this deadly habit of yours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/10/19)

What they should do is create a global website with a counter that ticks over every time someone dies from Smoking, drinking, Obesity related illnesses and vaping... I would love to see that scoreboard at the end of a year.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

